# Blackouts - Routing/Install Thread



## djpharoah

I guess I made this thread for all of us interested in getting blackouts which are the size of dimarzios/SDs. Basically if you can just post in here which guitar you have and how much routing/sanding you had to do to get them in and if there was anything you noticed or would advice against.

This can be a great resource so that all this info in consolidated in one thread and all one has to do is look in here to get the information for their guitar. Photos would also be killer

Dimensions below from Seymour Duncan.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Confirmed List:
*Blackouts - 6 String*
_BC Rich Jr. V Deluxe_ (replacing: EMG 81/85) - Drop in replacement. No routing req.

*Passive Sized Blackouts 7 String*
_Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7_ (replacing: Duncan Invader) - Drop in replacement. No routing req.
_Carvin DC727_ - They fit perfect in depth. Minor routing required for the lower ear of route. Easier than routing for Dimarzios.
_Ibanez RG7420_ - Neck shim req. if you don't want to route. (Might hold for RG76xx/Rg74xx series)
_Ibanez S7_ - Route out pup route at least another 3 or 4 mm out the bottom, possibly more. OR you could shim the neck and raise the bridge
_Schecter Blackjack C7_ - Very tight routes. Have to dremel quite a bit of wood out to get them to fit.
_Washburn WG587._ - No problems fitting the pickup cavity but the mounting rings were way too tight so I had to shave off some plastic.

*Regular EMG Sized Blackouts 7 String*
_Jackson COW 7_ (replacing: EMG 707) - Drop in replacement. No routing req.


----------



## Ext789

djpharoah said:


> I also had to widen the standard pick up route tabs to get them in.



Don't you mean you had to widen the route for the tabs? Its a little unclear what you mean.


----------



## djpharoah

Ext789 said:


> Don't you mean you had to widen the route for the tabs? Its a little unclear what you mean.



Oh - actually I didn't do anything - I dont have an rg7620. That was just an example. I don't know if you have to do that at all. But I guess what I meant was that the purpose of this thread is to take the apprehension out of getting the blackouts. I dont know - it sounded like a great idea this morning when i made this thread.


----------



## Zepp88

The routes on the Blackjack are VERY tight. I had to dremel out a bit of wood so they would fit. The stock pickups in there were even difficult to get in and out.


----------



## djpharoah

Thanks Mike. Thats what I wanted to kinda have on here - a reference for people so that you know people get the blackouts and then realize they have quite a bit of routing to do. This is sort of a heads up.


----------



## frank falbo

On my Blackjack C7 it was tight, but I didn't have to route anything. They were also tight in the mounting ring, but they pushed right in.


----------



## st2012

Kinda the same with my Washburn wg587. No problems fitting the pickup cavity but the mounting rings were way too tight so I had to shave off some plastic. Other than that they fit wonderfully.


----------



## Toshiro

frank falbo said:


> On my Blackjack C7 it was tight, but I didn't have to route anything. They were also tight in the mounting ring, but they pushed right in.



Maybe the newer C7s have longer routs? I had to file mine to get the Blackouts into my 06 Blackjack.


----------



## B Lopez

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/45851-blackouts-info-inside.html


----------



## forelander

How far is your neck pickup typically from the strings when fretted at the highest fret?


----------



## Toshiro

forelander said:


> How far is your neck pickup typically from the strings when fretted at the highest fret?



My BO is at about 2mm. Though I think I stripped the shit out of the adjustment screws, fucking plastic, have to get some nuts and JBWeld them onto the ears.


----------



## Chris

[action=Chris]approves of this thread, and sticks it.[/action]


----------



## zimbloth

I've installed Blackouts in the following guitars without the need for any extra work whatsoever:

Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7 (replacing: Duncan Invader)
BC Rich Jr. V Deluxe (replacing: EMG 81/85)
Jackson COW (replacing: EMG 707)


----------



## noodles

Mesh, would it help if I measured a few KxKs, from the bottom of the route to the strings?


----------



## djpharoah

zimbloth said:


> I've installed Blackouts in the following guitars without the need for any extra work whatsoever:
> 
> Bernie Rico Jr Vixen 7 (replacing: Duncan Invader)
> BC Rich Jr. V Deluxe (replacing: EMG 81/85)
> Jackson COW (replacing: EMG 707)


Thanks a lot Nick. 


noodles said:


> Mesh, would it help if I measured a few KxKs, from the bottom of the route to the strings?


Sure - that would give more people an idea of what depth the routes are approx. on a KxK and kinda estimate what they might have to route out. Thanks Dave.


Chris said:


> [action=Chris]approves of this thread, and sticks it.[/action]


Wow - my first sticky. Its cool - I am hoping to getting these pups from Nick in the future and just figured there must be a ton of guys woh must be wondering the same thing as me. 

I have now updated the first Post to reflect the updated guitars. I will now post them under Passive sized (the main reason for this thread) and Regular sized.


----------



## forelander

Actually could someone tell me how far their pups are from the strings, unfretted, and fretted at the highest fret. Separate measurements for neck and bridge would be awesome.

I'm halfway to having them in an S7, and they fit the routes fine, except for depth. You're gonna have to route out at least another 3 or 4 mm out the bottom, possibly more. Right now I've taken about 3.5 mm out the whole route and a bit extra where the cable sits (I'll get better measurements when I work on it again). Depending on what people tell me about their heights, I may still need to take another mm off, though for that I think I'll just shim the neck. And unless you wanna shim the neck with a deck of cards, thats not really an option to get the pups in, in the first place. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ech/50838-today-i-routed-my-s7-blackouts.html
That's the thread about my routing.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...e-interested-s7-blackouts-any-pup-matter.html
That thread has info on the S7 route depths, but I'll restate here, the routes are a touch shy of 10mm deep. Blackouts are 20mm high. See an issue here?

A lack of wood between the bridge route and trem cavity has not yet been a problem, though it's getting closer and closer. Also keep in mind I've not used any power tools for any of my work (woulda been a fucking lot quicker and easier probably), nor hammers etc. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zepp88

frank falbo said:


> On my Blackjack C7 it was tight, but I didn't have to route anything. They were also tight in the mounting ring, but they pushed right in.



On mine I could barely get the stock pups back in after pulling them out  

Really tight fit, the part that I dremeled was around the tabs.


----------



## djpharoah

Updated the original post with awesome pics of the blackouts and all their dimensions.


----------



## forelander

But not with all the info I posted on the S7?


----------



## djpharoah

forelander said:


> But not with all the info I posted on the S7?


Done.


----------



## forelander

forelander said:


> Actually could someone tell me how far their pups are from the strings, unfretted, and fretted at the highest fret. Separate measurements for neck and bridge would be awesome.





Anyone?


----------



## mjgg6

Please¡¡¡ Info needed, has anyone installed in an Agile, I want to replace the PU with blackouts. 
And... are springs and screws included and blackouts pack? I think that I could not use the ones in my Agile.

Thanks.


----------



## ibznorange

Just installed em in my 727
Depthwise they fit perfect, and fit perfect into the lower ear (the squarish one with two screws). The top ear (triangle 1 screw) needs just a hair of routing to fit the corners of the tabs.
Theres less work to do installing blackouts than installing dimarzios


----------



## mjgg6

ibznorange said:


> Just installed em in my 727
> Depthwise they fit perfect, and fit perfect into the lower ear (the squarish one with two screws). The top ear (triangle 1 screw) needs just a hair of routing to fit the corners of the tabs.
> Theres less work to do installing blackouts than installing dimarzios



Thanks a lot, then I´ll go for the pack.


Cheers.


----------



## djpharoah

mjgg6 said:


> Thanks a lot, then I´ll go for the pack.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



yuh - I think he meant Carvin DC727 and not the Agile Interceptor/Septor 27" aka "727".

I think that you should still be fine.


----------



## Scarpie

I just got done restringing my washburn wg 587 and something has to be wrong cause it sounds aweful. i used to have a very clear and crisp sound with old pickups very similar to that of "Demanufacture" or "Burn my Eyes" but now with the blackout, the guitar sounds dry and gritty have like something off of korn's "life is peachy" anyone here that can talk about the kind of tone they have and if my description sounds right. plus i lost alot of articulation in the lower register of the guitar, first six strings cut through just fine, but i have to add alot of mids to play on low A string. never had to do that before. old pickups were alot more balanced in that chords on the seventh string cut through just as easily as chords on the fifth and sixth strings. i don't know!!! i am not too pleased with my experience and wish to know if the pick ups just aren't for me or if i did something wrong.

i am used to changing guitars for tuning variations but with the tone staying consistent, when i plugged this in, it was like wow, do i want to play along to a korn record, or do i want to have my own sound back?


----------



## lowbass5

hello
i have a RG7321 with stock pickups, i just ordered a bridge SD blackout, can anyone tell me how to make the conections?
i will have to disable de stock neck pickup?
How to make the soldering if i only want to have only the volume pot..no tone pot no pickup switch..just a pickup and a pot.
thanks


----------



## Humanoid

lowbass5 said:


> hello
> i have a RG7321 with stock pickups, i just ordered a bridge SD blackout, can anyone tell me how to make the conections?
> i will have to disable de stock neck pickup?
> How to make the soldering if i only want to have only the volume pot..no tone pot no pickup switch..just a pickup and a pot.
> thanks



Well. The neck pickup may not work right with 25K pots, but there still is a way to use these together.

However, the most simpliest way is just to switch the volume pot and jack, then connect the pickup like in this:
Wiring Diagram


----------



## Metal Ken

They fit in M-207 LTD's with no modifications required.


----------



## lowbass5

Humanoid said:


> Well. The neck pickup may not work right with 25K pots, but there still is a way to use these together.
> 
> However, the most simpliest way is just to switch the volume pot and jack, then connect the pickup like in this:
> Wiring Diagram


 

thanks..i didn't find that diagram..thanks a LOT!


----------



## Toshiro

For those of you who have the Phase 1's and are looking to get better pickup rings, Dave at Fretsonthenet made some up for me. They look fucking great, too. Pretty sure he can do other colors.


----------



## musicman2879

My friend got his axe trashed friday night at a gig. A platinum hellraiser broken in many peices!! So saturday when UPS arrived he sold me his custom order platinum colored Duncan phase II blackouts!!!. i have not got the c-7 i am thinking about using them in but i put a set of phase I blackouts in a jem and they had a better all around tone then most of the emg's i have played or heard. i have not played the 707's yet!! the Phase I fit the jem perfect but will the Phase II fit the C-7 just as smoothly???


----------



## Edroz

musicman2879 said:


> My friend got his axe trashed friday night at a gig. A platinum hellraiser broken in many peices!! So saturday when UPS arrived he sold me his custom order platinum colored Duncan phase II blackouts!!!. i have not got the c-7 i am thinking about using them in but i put a set of phase I blackouts in a jem and they had a better all around tone then most of the emg's i have played or heard. i have not played the 707's yet!! the Phase I fit the jem perfect but will the Phase II fit the C-7 just as smoothly??? yes you can get pickups any color from duncan. As long as you call him uncle seymour!!! Hell he got me an Alt 8 sh-15 prototype last august and it didnt come out till 2,08. That things bad ass too man!!






so you put 7 string Blackouts in a 6 string? do you mean Universe instead of Jem? Phase I and Phase II only applies to the 7 string Blackouts.

if the C-7 has EMGs already, the Phase IIs are a direct replacement . if not, you will have to route.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

I fitted blackouts (phase I) to my BC Rich warlock P7 a few weeks ago and there was absolutely no problem with sizing, they fitted straight out of the box. However the pots were 0.5mm too big in diameter so i had to drill out the existing holes- a minor hitch.


----------



## thehoodedclaw

i have an ibanez rg1527. i bought the phase 1 blackouts for them and now the guy whos doing the job for me is saying that they wont fit because the cavity for the pickups isnt deep enough. he said that routing out the cavity might jeopardize playability. 
any suggestions?..
i was thinking of putting the phase 2 blackouts in since they're not as deep and routing sideways instead.


----------



## Stitch

thehoodedclaw said:


> i have an ibanez rg1527. i bought the phase 1 blackouts for them and now the guy whos doing the job for me is saying that they wont fit because the cavity for the pickups isnt deep enough. he said that routing out the cavity might jeopardize playability.
> any suggestions?..
> i was thinking of putting the phase 2 blackouts in since they're not as deep and routing sideways instead.



How the hell would it jeopardise playability?

He needs to route down 5~6mm.

Then you can have it like this:


----------



## thehoodedclaw

@stitch
it seems under the neck pickup cavity there is a support piece for the neck which he said he will have to route into there by destabalizing the neck. i dont know how true this is cos he may not know what that peice is actually for. is that a rg 1527 btw cos ive never seen it in that colour. 
thanks a ton for the snaps man .this is really going to help cos now i can show him this and ask him what the hell was he thinking...


----------



## Chris

Toshiro said:


> For those of you who have the Phase 1's and are looking to get better pickup rings, Dave at Fretsonthenet made some up for me. They look fucking great, too. Pretty sure he can do other colors.



That looks fantastic.


----------



## Toshiro

Chris said:


> That looks fantastic.



Thanks, though Dave should most of the credit, I just screwed some screws.


----------



## thehoodedclaw

its done!!   
no problems after all.
they mandaged to fit after a little bit of routing. 
they soun awesome!!


----------



## drmosh

I put a blackout in my LTD SC-607B, easy install replacing the awful 81-7s, huge improvement. djenty as hell.


----------



## anibal

Hi there,

Ive searching a lot on this forum but i still dont have the answer to my question. I got for a year a Schecter Hellraiser c-7 & i just received my new Blackout humbucker. I did the easy quick installation using the plug & play option, not wiring the cable & not changing pots or solding anything. My big surprise, my guitar sound is still poor as it was with the EMG 707. When my other guitar that also have a blackout ( a 6 string one) sound very good !

Do i really need to change the pots for the blackout on my schecter ? is this going to improve the sound ?

The guitar sound like there is a lack of gain/distortion on it.

Changing only one pot would help ?

Help !

cheers
Anibal


----------



## st2012

You shouldnt have to change the pots but if it sounded like it was wired poorly before then it will still sound that way. Any loose connections in the soldering job?


----------



## B Lopez

anibal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Ive searching a lot on this forum but i still dont have the answer to my question. I got for a year a Schecter Hellraiser c-7 & i just received my new Blackout humbucker. I did the easy quick installation using the plug & play option, not wiring the cable & not changing pots or solding anything. My big surprise, my guitar sound is still poor as it was with the EMG 707. When my other guitar that also have a blackout ( a 6 string one) sound very good !
> 
> Do i really need to change the pots for the blackout on my schecter ? is this going to improve the sound ?
> 
> The guitar sound like there is a lack of gain/distortion on it.
> 
> Changing only one pot would help ?
> 
> Help !
> 
> cheers
> Anibal



Try changing your battery, especially since you've been using it for a year.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

cool thread bro, I wish I knew If Blackouts fit in my M307


----------



## Genocyber

just installed a set of blackouts into my RG1527... they need 4-5mm routed out but after that, they fit nicely... even used the existing socket... battery and wiring all fit nicely too...


----------



## Filip S

_"Ibanez S7_ - Route out pup route at least another 3 or 4 mm out the bottom, possibly more. OR you could shim the neck and raise the bridge"

i don't want to do either 
i'm sure i saw a thread where someone said they fit in without any work done. i just cant find it. just if you're wandering im talking about my s7320. is there any difference between that and your s7?


i found it. it was on a thread i was posting on all the time:


musicman2879 said:


> Here is what my S7320 looks like right now but I am either going to have the body chrome plated or airbrush some skulls on it and cover it in transparent candy blue..
> 
> Right now its just got Blackouts that went in with absolutely no problems or extra work and has the black pearl UFO knobs.. I also dyed the fret board black.. Took three days to dry..




i'm really confused about this now


----------



## SGB

I'm interested in getting a set put in my Ibanez RG520qs anybody have any experience with this guitar or similar with BO's?


----------



## darbdavys

How about fitting into a K7?


----------



## Filip S

ibanez s7320 requires no additional work, just the electronics. the pots that came with the pups were too wide so i used different ones. the jack that came with them was too short but the old one is stereo so i used that. i also reused the old screws


----------



## RenegadeDave

I swapped to Blackouts on my Hornet 7, had to sand the routes for the PUs to go in, once that was done, I used the quick connects and it worked fine.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

They were installed in my Ibanez APEX2 before I got it, but it looks like whoever did it had to clip the sides of the baseplates because the Apex's tabs are triangular.


----------



## Baum

I put a set of Phase 2 Blackouts to replace the 707s in my C7 Hellraiser. Tight fit, no extra work necessary.


----------



## jon66

I installed a set of Phase-1's in my rg7321. I bought a set off a store on evil-bay (can't remember which store atm). The set came with everything you'd need, along with a few extra washers. I thought it a nice touch that they ship with 4 pots. Makes retrofitting the pups into pretty much any guitar possible, unless you have more than 4 pots...which I've never seen. 

Although I've read that its possible to use a 5-way switch and wire positions 1/2 and 4/5 together, I ordered a separate 3-way switch for ease of soldering/troubleshooting.

The only modification to the guitar body itself was drilling the pot holes slightly larger to accommodate the supplied 25k pots. I might have been able to file the holes a bit to get them to fit, but the drill was charged and nearby so I figured why-not.

Also, I didn't have to depth route at all in the pickup cavities. I kept stopping and measuring like a million times, cuz I was always paranoid that I was gonna pop thru the back of the guitar when screwing the pups in direct mount, but there was enough clearance. I still wonder how that'd work on guitars with a tremolo-route in the back.

I used the supplied little rubber what looks like surgical tubing threading onto the screws between the pickup tab and the body of the guitar in lieu of springs. I probably SHOULD have routed down a little bit, as I could probably drop the neck pickup a tiny bit lower, but its working fine and sounds decent where it is so I'm not unstringing it, taking the pickups out, etc.

The biggest problem I encountered (and I couldn't figure it out for a couple hours of tinkering) was that the screws that held on my jackplate were poorly "aimed" when drilling into the body. Wiring the actual output jack was easy enough, and it fit on the oval jackplate no problem. Problem was, when installed back INTO the guitar, the tip on one of the screws holding the plate on was shorting connections on the end of the jackpin.

Once I finally realized this the situation was easily remedied by a trip to the local hardware store and buying a couple shorter length screws. That way I could still keep the jackplate fixed tightly to the body of the guitar, without the screws hitting the jack lugs inside.

Hopefully this adds so helpful information to anybody thinking about doing it to their rg7321.


----------



## ORIENTMETAL

jon66 said:


> I installed a set of Phase-1's in my rg7321. I bought a set off a store on evil-bay (can't remember which store atm). The set came with everything you'd need, along with a few extra washers. I thought it a nice touch that they ship with 4 pots. Makes retrofitting the pups into pretty much any guitar possible, unless you have more than 4 pots...which I've never seen.
> 
> Although I've read that its possible to use a 5-way switch and wire positions 1/2 and 4/5 together, I ordered a separate 3-way switch for ease of soldering/troubleshooting.
> 
> The only modification to the guitar body itself was drilling the pot holes slightly larger to accommodate the supplied 25k pots. I might have been able to file the holes a bit to get them to fit, but the drill was charged and nearby so I figured why-not.
> 
> Also, I didn't have to depth route at all in the pickup cavities. I kept stopping and measuring like a million times, cuz I was always paranoid that I was gonna pop thru the back of the guitar when screwing the pups in direct mount, but there was enough clearance. I still wonder how that'd work on guitars with a tremolo-route in the back.
> 
> I used the supplied little rubber what looks like surgical tubing threading onto the screws between the pickup tab and the body of the guitar in lieu of springs. I probably SHOULD have routed down a little bit, as I could probably drop the neck pickup a tiny bit lower, but its working fine and sounds decent where it is so I'm not unstringing it, taking the pickups out, etc.
> 
> The biggest problem I encountered (and I couldn't figure it out for a couple hours of tinkering) was that the screws that held on my jackplate were poorly "aimed" when drilling into the body. Wiring the actual output jack was easy enough, and it fit on the oval jackplate no problem. Problem was, when installed back INTO the guitar, the tip on one of the screws holding the plate on was shorting connections on the end of the jackpin.
> 
> Once I finally realized this the situation was easily remedied by a trip to the local hardware store and buying a couple shorter length screws. That way I could still keep the jackplate fixed tightly to the body of the guitar, without the screws hitting the jack lugs inside.
> 
> Hopefully this adds so helpful information to anybody thinking about doing it to their rg7321.



Hey dude, would you have any pictures of your RG7321 you can post?
I would be very interested to see how it looks like with the 4 pots and the way you connected the electronics...
I am in the same situation... I just got my Blackouts that i want to install on my RG7321 and i am looking for ways, ideas and info...

Thanks


----------



## hubbell1202

I recently ordered blackout 8s, for my HR C-8 replacing the 808s... anyone have trouble?


----------



## Lethe

I can add two guitars to the list:

Schecter 007 Blackjack: Replaced passive Duncans with a Phase 1 set. Needed to file the route quite a bit, But the whole installation including soldering took less than two hours (I'm a slow worker, especially when it comes to guessing how the switch's pins and the diagram correlate. Made an educated guess, got lucky. Never looked back.

Ibanez RG7EXFX2: Replaced active EMG 707s with a Phase II set. No-brainer, took less than 5 minutes. Differences are not too remarkable using a POD, people using "actual amps" have claimed more dramatic improvements. Too lazy to swap back, I guess they would both work great for me. 

Despite the half inch difference in scale, the set neck vs. bolt-on and mahogany vs. basswood I can't tell the difference in sound between both guitars, which is what I was going for. It's more the look and feel where I want versatility, the sound should be basically the same so I can swap whenever I feel like it. I like the Ibanez better for riffing, because it feels tighter, and the Schecter feels good for melodic stuff with wider range of dynamics.

I doubt that I will ever go back to passives, at least for the kind of music I play.


----------



## TJey

How close to strings do I have to put Blackouts.
Closer = Better?


----------



## Decipher

hubbell1202 said:


> I recently ordered blackout 8s, for my HR C-8 replacing the 808s... anyone have trouble?


No problem. I dropped Blackout 8's into my Ibanez RG2228 and it's an exact fit......... Plus they sound fucking amazing!


----------



## Hollowway

Decipher said:


> No problem. I dropped Blackout 8's into my Ibanez RG2228 and it's an exact fit......... Plus they sound fucking amazing!



So no routing/pickup ring needed? And how do they sound compared to the EMG's (9V or 18V)? I'm super close to buying another 8, and I need to decide if I want the EMGs (which I'd do at 18V) or the Blackouts. It's already routed for the EMG size, btw.


----------



## dis89

Just for everyones knowledge - installing blackouts into 7421 XL required LOTS of routing. Pups were too high...


----------



## Lord RG7321

wait so they fit fine in a 7321? i have only had mine for like 2 months so i really dont plan on routing right now.. considering the fact that its my only guitar and if i fuck it up... im going to kill everyone.. is this a positive fact it fits in?


----------



## metalmachine

i am gonna try putting them in a 7620 next week


----------



## BenInKY

dis89 said:


> Just for everyones knowledge - installing blackouts into 7421 XL required LOTS of routing. Pups were too high...



I just bought a 7421 with the phase 1's in it and I feel like they're too high, way higher than other guitars I've played, and since they're so close they're too hot and distort a bit. Do you know precisely how deep you went routing the pickup holes? I'd like to know because I'm probably going to route these out some.

Anybody found a good average distance from the strings for phase 1 blackouts?


----------



## Origin

Pictures are terrible, but, 20-odd (ish?) year old rg570:












LOVE em, no routing required.


----------



## Hollowman

What about in a M-207, would I have to re-rout for phase 1's?


----------



## metalmachine

anybody got pics for the routing of a 7620


----------



## BenInKY

I guess the whole thing about blackouts was that they were supposed to FIT where the old pickups went and they don't because they're too deep... so really no improvement over EMGs, in my opinion. Actives just take more space, period! Now I'm all angry.


----------



## metalmachine

installed in a 7620 had to rout down little less than 1/4 inch. also had to route for a new jack and make a jack plate


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

Baum said:


> I put a set of Phase 2 Blackouts to replace the 707s in my C7 Hellraiser. Tight fit, no extra work necessary.



i am considering also replacing my 707s for blackouts, did you just pop out the emgs and slap the blackouts in there or what kind of work did it require, sorry this is a dumb question, ive never changed pickups before.


----------



## lowbass5

As the title..
Do i need another jack for this upgrade?
the jack provided by SD does not fit in the jack cavity, iby 7620 has a long female jack with 3 ..poles..but it's not a stereo jack as SD requires..or?
Anyone have an ideea, how to make the connection?
My setup it's very simple..just one pickup in bridge position with one volume pot..i got the schematics from SD webpage.
So somebody tell me if i need another jack, or somekind of weird wireing.
Thanks in advance
Adrian!


----------



## djpharoah

lowbass5 said:


> As the title..
> Do i need another jack for this upgrade?
> the jack provided by SD does not fit in the jack cavity, iby 7620 has a long female jack with 3 ..poles..but it's not a stereo jack as SD requires..or?
> Anyone have an ideea, how to make the connection?
> My setup it's very simple..just one pickup in bridge position with one volume pot..i got the schematics from SD webpage.
> So somebody tell me if i need another jack, or somekind of weird wireing.
> Thanks in advance
> Adrian!



Your RG7620 comes with a stereo jack which is all the blackouts require. Good luck.


----------



## lowbass5

djpharoah said:


> Your RG7620 comes with a stereo jack which is all the blackouts require. Good luck.


 
COOL THEN
thanks! A LOT!


----------



## Daiephir

Sorry, misread stuff, cant erase message, I feel stupid.


----------



## lowbass5

So here it is!
one blackout, one pot volume inside 7620 !
I even use the factory provided jack of ibanez 7620!
thanks guys.
No routing was necesary!
My action is a little bit higher, and i have to @[email protected] de bridge angle.
here are a few photos


----------



## djpharoah

lowbass5 said:


> So here it is!
> one blackout, one pot volume inside 7620 !
> I even use the factory provided jack of ibanez 7620!
> thanks guys.
> No routing was necesary!
> My action is a little bit higher, and i have to @[email protected] de bridge angle.
> here are a few photos



You'll have to route the pickup pools a bit for depth if you want to fix that otherwise you're stuck with high action or shimming your bridge/neck.


----------



## lowbass5

what means shimming ?..sorry..


----------



## Innerside

Hi !​I just need some advices on wiring one set of Blackouts on a Ibanez RGA8.
I've got the right wiring diagram for 2 BO's with one Volume pot, but i would like to keep the EQ switch. 
Is it possible to keep it with the 9V battery (instead of the 3V AA battery...) for the blackouts ?
I modified this diagram to get my setup, changing the 3 way switch to Ibanez style and add the Eq with the connections from top to bottom, Gnd, - 3V, + 3V, Out, In : 

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/164/blackoutswiringdiagram.jpg​ 
Thank you for your help.​


----------



## slammer

may i fit Phase II version of this pick-up into a RG7321 ?


----------



## lowbass5

slammer said:


> may i fit Phase II version of this pick-up into a RG7321 ?


you will need to route you pickup cavities
phase I will fit without any routing

phaseII looks cooler but sounds the same as phase 1

good luck


----------



## lowbass5

slammer said:


> may i fit Phase II version of this pick-up into a RG7321 ?


----------



## lowbass5

The height of the pickup was to big...i had to route a little bit.
easy to do..
i made some pictures with my mobile phone..


----------



## blacksheep

Just adding another one to the main list...

The AHB-1 6 string set were a direct drop-in for my Bronze Warlock.

No routing required, but the control cavity is pretty tight with the 9-volt in there now. Didn't have enough room to fit a battery box over top of the cavity cover though.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Just ordered a set for my RGA7. It comes with EMG-style pickups, and from what I can see the other ibanez axes that use similar housings retrofit with little to no issues.

I'll update when I get them.

UPDATE: They dropped right in! I had to replace the switch (because the stock one is crappy), and discovered the supplied jack doesn't fit perfectly in the hole. Not a big deal though, the stock jack is stereo and works just fine.

The only *real* work was to remove the bottom of the stock battery box, since it was designed to hold 2 AA's.


----------



## cronux

I've ordered a SD Blackout Phase II 4 my Jackson COW 7. it should arrive today, so I'll install it over the weekend, I'll try to post pics after I install it.

A friend of mine has a Jackson COW 7 and says that the Phase II is the perfect replacement for the 707, just take the strings off, unwind the screws, plug out the 707, plug in the SD and repeat the process and that should be it...

Knowing that I'm a bit clumsy, hope that I won't f*** up the process


----------



## Kapee

I ordered blackout for my RGA7. Its going in bridge position. Its arriving this week, maby wednesday or tomorrow ! 

How i should go with the stock neck that im not going to change?


----------



## audibleE

I'm one of the overly excited and purchased BK's for my RG7420. I take out the electronics, remove the pups and set in the Bk's.

"Hey wait a minute!!! These are really high." Then... search the forums... I'm a knucklehead. RG7420 needs routing or neck shims.

Son of a....

Anyway, I'm good with tools and just recently bought a Dremel Router attachment that I used on another guitar. So yay! Tonight I'll be doing some routing.

Also, I thought I'd have to route the input jack, but the stock Ibby cylinder 1/4" is already stereo, you just have to know how to wire it. Currently it's wired mono.

Oh and the vol. and tone holes need widening because the supplied BK pots are bigger. Nothing a pen or pencil wrapped in medium grit sand paper can't fix.


----------



## scott678

has anybody tried blackouts in a dean vendetta? I'm thinking about it if there are no routing issues.


----------



## Michael T

I Had to Dremel out about 1/4" in BOTH an Ibanez 7620 & S7420 to fit Blackouts in. Hope this helps someone, wish I'd know ahead of time.


----------



## djbold

so the phase 2s are the ones that would fit in a schecter c 7?


----------



## Facebones

I need some help! I bought phase II Blackouts for my incoming Washburn WG587. Does anyone know if they will fit? I was a little late on the finding out that they might not.. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SykoVendetta

shanejohnson02 said:


> Just ordered a set for my RGA7. It comes with EMG-style pickups, and from what I can see the other ibanez axes that use similar housings retrofit with little to no issues.
> 
> I'll update when I get them.
> 
> UPDATE: They dropped right in! I had to replace the switch (because the stock one is crappy), and discovered the supplied jack doesn't fit perfectly in the hole. Not a big deal though, the stock jack is stereo and works just fine.
> 
> The only *real* work was to remove the bottom of the stock battery box, since it was designed to hold 2 AA's.


 
HEy dude - i did the same thing. I cut the bottom of the battery box off, but havent installed it yet - im thinking just gluing it to the giutar ? what did you do? 
ALso I have found the blackouts are very noisy - my wiring followed the provided specs . . . any one else found this? OR do I just need to buy a noise suppressor?


----------



## izdashit

Question guys...

Would I have to do additional routing on my XPT707 if I install phase 1's on it? Any comments from those who have done it on theirs?

Your help would be very much appreciated as I ordered a set and would better be preapred. TIA!


----------



## spudler_t

HI all, I just recently Installed a set of Phase II Blackouts in my 2006 RG 7321 ( I found these new at such a smoking deal I was more then happy to do some routing to fit them in). I had recently purchased a Dremel 7300 Cordless so I spent another $18 purchased the Cutting Guide attachment 565-02 and it was amazing how easy it was to open the PU cavity enough to fit the Phase II PU's in.
I had previously removed the foam pieces Ibanez uses under the PU's and installed springs like those found on single middle PU's and since I had hot glued them in place as I hate trying to align PU's,Springs,Screws etc I found I had to open up the mounting hole about a 32nd maybe to allow PU to slide freely on screw when lowering or raising.
My Guitar actually does not have the PU Rings so I had to be even more precise when routing as any mistake I made wouldnt be hiden by PU ring, Which was another benefit to the Ease of use with the cutting guide.
Suposedly according to dremel my model of Dremel is not listed as compatable with the cutting guide but I found it attaches perfectly.
The way I did my routing and measuring was I placed the Blackout in position on the body took a Sharpie ultra fine point and traced outline of the outline fo the PU in specific areas where I had to remove material and used that as a guide line, I found I had to do some minor fine tuning to get the PU to slide in and out smoothly but I could not of been happier with the ease of use and the fact you can barely tell I had to do any routing at all.
The only real sign is that their is still about 1/16th of the tab still visable from the factory Ibanez Routing.
If I had not just recently did a custom finish on the body I would of filled in that area and made the PU cavity about a 16th-32nd larger then the PU.
I will see if I can find the Video and pics I took documenting the modification and install.


----------



## 7StringedBeast

SykoVendetta said:


> ALso I have found the blackouts are very noisy - my wiring followed the provided specs . . . any one else found this? OR do I just need to buy a noise suppressor?



Mine aren't noisy at all, doesn't matter if I am playing high-gain stuff or not.


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Kapee said:


> I ordered blackout for my RGA7. Its going in bridge position. Its arriving this week, maby wednesday or tomorrow !
> 
> How i should go with the stock neck that im not going to change?



Leave it as it is and wire it straight to the pickup switch...this way you will still be able to use it, BUT you will only have volume/tone controls for the bridge pickup.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

My phase 1 b-outs dropped right into my 7321 no problems...they sound fucking killer and are not noisy at all!


----------



## Flaggschiff

hey dudes,

does anyone know, if those blackouts fit properly into the new ibanez rgd 7320z (european model), including 25k poti and height of pups?
i am still concerned about setting up an order in the us cause they are not really available in germany.

best regards


----------



## Adamosity

I'm thinking of getting a new 7string as i just sold my Jim root telecaster. so i was looking at a few options and i think I might just get the Ibanez s7420.

every guitar that i have ever had I've put EMG's in it or it's came with EMG's but because i am now looking at the s7420, i was thinking of putting in Seymour Duncan Blackouts ... now, should i get Phase I ... or Phase II pickups, I can clearly see that the Phase I pickups are smaller, does anyone know if this effects sound ? or if these will fit better (dont mind routing) 

... and would you recommend the SD's over the EMG's ?

cheers.


----------



## murakami

you should update the first post with rgd2127z.

installed blackouts 7 phase 1. have to dremel A LOT.


----------



## Flaggschiff

murakami said:


> you should update the first post with rgd2127z.
> 
> installed blackouts 7 phase 1. have to dremel A LOT.



Only in depth or also in width? Did you take any pics during installation?


----------



## trashed

anyone could tell me what needs to be done with the 5way switch when installing two blackouts in an RG7321? do I need to order a 3way switch, and if so, how could it fit into the 5way slot? or is it possible to wire it that position 1,2 activates neck, 3 - middle - 4,5 brigde ? also im not planning to use the tone pot, so it doesnt matter if there's no connection to it.

thanks.


----------



## BabUShka

You can buy a 3-way switch in Ibanez-style.. Looks the same as the 5 way, but its only got 3 ways.


----------



## trashed

allright, im gonna do that, hope it will work with this:


> Hangszerdiszkont | Hangszerdiszkont 3-állású Stratocaster típusú hangszed


http://www.hangszerdiszkont.hu/hu/s...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=5709&category_id=348


----------



## Flaggschiff

trashed said:


> allright, im gonna do that, hope it will work with this:
> http://www.hangszerdiszkont.hu/hu/s...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=5709&category_id=348



Jap, works! Bought the same.


----------



## brutalslam

Anyone installed the phase 1's in an Agile 727, yet? My Agile has the cepheus passives.

I seen one guy in here that installed them in his Agile Hornet 7, but I'm not sure if that's the same.

Also with the Agile, would I need a new jack?


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Anyone ever tried the 18v mod with the Blackouts?


----------



## legacy5k

> _Carvin DC727_ - They fit perfect in depth. Minor routing required for the lower ear of route. Easier than routing for Dimarzios.



^^^ This really needs to be changed, it is false information. (and screwed me over)

These do not fit into the DC727 at all. The width is too narrow by a very slight amount. It is actually true that the lower ear needs additional routing too. As far as the depth goes, I'm not yet sure if the route is deep enough as I haven't completed the install yet... I am bringing my guitar to a guy next week to get the job done.


----------



## zap514

Hi!

I'm planing on getting these pickups for my Ibanez Apex 2, does anybody here have experience with installing blackouts in that guitar? Should i get the Phase 1 or 2? I don't really understand what the difference is. the phase 2 looks wider and I would prefer that one if it fits.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

zap514 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm planing on getting these pickups for my Ibanez Apex 2, does anybody here have experience with installing blackouts in that guitar? Should i get the Phase 1 or 2? I don't really understand what the difference is. the phase 2 looks wider and I would prefer that one if it fits.



Your guitar is routed for normal DiMarzio pups, so you should go with the Phase 1 housings or you'll have to route the larger mounting holes.


----------



## geohuete

i just got the phase 1 blackouts for my 7321. the dimension for the pups are fine but the jack is way too big how should i widen it on the guitar? 
also the image seymour duncan has for the fender 3 blade switch is different from the one i ordered, its based off a tele so im confused as to where i would connect anything. lastly, what do the pickups sit on? the wires? cuz it didnt come with any springs or anything. sorry again, ive never used active pups in my life lol


----------



## Stoker

Hey guys!

Is it possible to install passive PUs in a RG1527 that has been routed for Blackouts?
I'm thinking of buying one and want to have the option in case I don't like the actives...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acexxxoasis

no problems at all with my douglas hadron 727. phase 1,


----------



## Joe Harvatt

So how did so many of you learn how to route? I think I'm going to take the easier option and get another passive pickup instead of routing my guitar.


----------



## acexxxoasis

Joe you should be fine with the phase 1s if its too tight you just touch up the inside of the pickup cavity, I would start with a dremel before going to a router for phase 1s.


----------



## Sarutobi_Armstrong

* Right , I'm really new to this forum but so bare with me, Ive settled on the idea of purchasing a new Ibanez RGA7 and not only will it be my first 7 string guitar it will also be the first guitar I've ever had that houses an active pickup set up. I did originally want something more custom looking/ customized but to fill that void i want to swap out the stock actives with a set of Seymour Duncan Phase Two Blackouts. I've never owned a set but I've heard them in many music shops and I like the output and tone they give. My worry is having to re-wire my guitar because I have never been through this process before, and quite frankly its a bit scary especially because the guitar will be brand new. Ive seen many different diagrams on the internet but i just want to know how hard this process is and what sort of issues people on here have encountered when doing a similar process


Any hints/ tips would be much appreciated
*


----------



## geoffshreds

hey guys. i just got done wiring phase I blackouts to my rg7321. they fit in fine with no wood work, i just had to cut the rubber "stoppers" "supports", whatever you want to call them, in half for the pickups to rest low enough in the pickup cavities. however, i did have to enlarge the holes for the volume/tone pots to fit. i drilled them with a 3/8 drill bit..just slightly larger than the stock holes. it worked out fine drilling the holes starting from finish side into the cavity, with minimal chipping to the finish. the washers were enough to cover the chipping. (not even noticeable with the knobs on) i swapped out a fender style 3 way blade switch for the stock 5 way. my only question regards inconsistencies with seymour duncan's wiring diagrams... if you notice on the given Blackouts diagram here http://www.seymourduncan.com/images/products/electric/humbuckers/501020-110_rv1.pdf
it says to connect the neck to the 2nd tab of the switch, and the bridge to the 7th tab of the switch...but when looking at their 3 way switch translation diagram here 
Wiring Diagram
it says to connect the BRIDGE to the 2nd tab, and NECK to the 7th tab. 
so can anyone tell me which is actually correct? i wired mine according to the 2nd diagram with the bridge at 2, and the neck at 7, as that seemed to make more sense. everything sounds fine to me. my only problem is that i get no sound out the middle position. but switching from bridge to neck works just fine. i just don't see how they could have these kind of inconsistencies without more people noticing.


----------



## will_shred

so sorry if this has been answered but there's no routing required for EMG-->blackout swap? I would rather put in Passives but from what I understand an active to passive transition is a pain.


----------



## MistaSnowman

will_shred said:


> so sorry if this has been answered but there's no routing required for EMG-->blackout swap? I would rather put in Passives but from what I understand an active to passive transition is a pain.


 
In about 99% of these type of swaps, no further routing is required.


----------



## PagingDrBreakdown

Has anyone ever swapped the stock EMG pickups in a Schecter Damien Platinum 7 for Phase II Blackouts? Just wondering if any extra work was needed. I could be getting bad info here, but one of my local guitar techs mentioned needing to route an extra 1/4" or so deeper on this guitar for the pickups to not be so close to the strings.


----------



## Decipher

darbdavys said:


> How about fitting into a K7?


I finally pulled the trigger and bought a set of Phase 1's for my '06 K-7 and the cavity depths will need to be deepend. Right now I'm thinking about 3mm but I may go 4mm to account for the sheilding paint afterwards. 
Two other things to point out:
1.) the pickup routes are for the triangular tabs so the Blackouts tightly squeeze in there (they still go in, but are tight). I'm likely going to trim/shave down the tabs on the Blackouts as well.
2.) the holes in the body for the mounting screws appear to not lineup the same as the Dimarzios did so I'll have to fill the old and re-drill for the Blackouts.

It may seem like a lot to do when they're suposed to be a "drop in", but I'm just looking past it now. Building a router template/jig this week with my bandmate (whom is also a carpenter by trade thus helping me/utilizing his shop) and then surgery commences immediately after. I'll take some pictures and post up. Time to Eddie up!


----------



## se7en_immortal

I was wondering on you guys thoughts about weather I should trade out my pickups for the blackouts for playing really heavy metal. I have a Shecter Damien 7FR and if I'm not mistaken, it has EMG HZ7's in it. Would it be too much trouble? I love the guitar, but was thinking about getting meaner sounding pickups. What advice do you guys have?

(forgot to ask, would I need phase 1, or phase 2 pickups?)


----------



## vonzion18

I Put phase 1's in my ibby 7620 without routing at all. tight fit. The action is a bit high past the 12th fret so the strings don't rub on the PU itself. It could use routing however I can't bring myself to rout a 20 year old guitar. I might just go with some bk or SD passive.


----------



## Roon4me

NGD: Ibanez American Master project

It came with blackouts, AHB-1 I think, but the neck doesn't work and the tone doesn't work. Inside cavity is a mess to say the least! It calls for a rewire job! I was wondering if the Liberator works for actives? What else can I do to upgrade the old gal since I have to rewire anyways?


----------

